# Reverso Classique Size Question/Input



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello JLC owners,

I've had my eye on a Reverso for some time and am able to obtain a classique model at a considerable discount from MSRP via grey market. I know it's smaller than the Grand models which people generally prefer, but I was wondering if anyone with the Classique or both could post some pictures to compare size. I have generally small wrists and "skinny forearms" and am fine with watches in the 37-40mm range (my sweetspot is 41-22m), but I'm not sure how this compares to the Classique Reverso sized at 23.5 X 38.8mm due to the rectangular case. I don't want to take the plunge and find it's too small later. What are the general thoughts on the men's Classique Reversos?

Any input will help,

Thanks!


----------



## MattHofstadt (Jan 12, 2013)

The classic Reverso size makes for a great women's watch. My wife nearly acquired a Reverso duo, but it ended up being about 1mm to large due to her very small wrist size.


----------



## mikemaple (May 10, 2014)

I have smaller wrists too (6.75" and flat), and I bought a Reverso DuoFace a few months ago, and I've loved it. It's smaller than the Grand but larger than the Classique, and for me it's the perfect size. Before I bought it, I went to dealers several times and tried on each size several times so that I'd be certain that my feelings about the watch weren't likely to change. If the Duoface were 1 or 2 mm smaller, I think I'd still love it. If it were larger, I don't think I would. The Grands all seem so big, especially on a wrist my size. I think at that size, unless your wrist is giant too, the Grand is no longer elegant and old-fashioned looking. Instead I think it starts to look clunky and kind of like a joke. Maybe if I had an 8" wrist, I'd feel differently. Anyway, my advice to you: go to a dealer; go a few times; try on all of the Reversos; look at the watch from all angles; look at the watch on your wrist in a mirror; and then make your decision. Don't rush your decision because of the discount you can get. A few millimeters on a watch can make a big difference. My hunch, though, given your general preference in watch size, is that you won't like the Classique. Your sweet spot for round watches is 41-42, but mine is 36-38. 

Good luck!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

A very personal decision in how a watch "looks/fits". Have to try them on, no two ways about it. I've found that even if/with the "right size" length wise, watch thickness comes into play. Shape of wrist also contributes a big part to an acceptable personal fit imo. I have 6.5 inch wrists, very flat on top. A round wrist doesn't accept the flat/straight back/lugs of Reverso pieces as well (again, imo). I had a Grand Taille which wore too small so I know the Classique wouldn't cut it for me. The Grand Reverso UT models, while larger/longer, are also the thinnest models and so work the best on my wrist as far as I'm concerned, though ever a millimeter longer and it would probably be out too (whew!). I don't have GT wrist pics unfortunately but these are the UT models that are acceptable to me to hopefully give you something to go by till you strap one on. Some have told me they wear too large but I don't agree obviously, good luck in finding the right one for you . . . .


----------



## InfinityNexus (Jan 9, 2015)

One thing that is important to remember is that the Reverso Classique has a lug to lug length of 38.8mm IE it is around the size of an average 35mm watch. I would really recommend a Grande Taille if your wrists are on the smaller side. However, it depends on what you like as a lug size (IE what is the max lug to lug measurement you will wear)


----------



## montelatici (Apr 28, 2006)

You might find it small. I have the 43x26 (Reverso Platinum Reserve de Marche) size and it is close to being too small for my eyes.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Why don't you o to an AD and try them on? You're only looking and you can get a good feel for how it sits. 

I I wanted a reverso classique for years tried it on but the numbers on the dial didn't do much for me so I passed.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

The photos drhr posted are the bomb. That's similar to my wrist size and is the sweet spot for me. The others are too small or too big

IMO better to go a reverso on the small size than big - over sized dress watches look awful


----------



## Max Time (Jun 5, 2013)

I see so many over sized reversos on skinny wrists that frankly look ridiculous to me. The lugs riding over the wrist is not a good look for a dress watch.


----------



## InfinityNexus (Jan 9, 2015)

Digressing a little, I've always wondered the fact that everyone calls the reverso a dress watch; in my eyes, a true dress watch is circular, below 39mm (+/- depending on wrist size), white face, no numerals of any kind and must be made of gold.
I would have said the reverso is a "smart" watch: it can worn in attire as dressy as a suit to as dressed down as a polo and chinos.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

It's a dressY watch. Not necessarily a dress watch. Although the non-complications ones can fill in as such. 

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to bump this old thread, but I had to ask.

What are some good new or old Reverso models that are manual and on the smaller side?

Due to the rectangular shape, the lug-to-lug length of Reversos tend to be long, which makes them very difficult to pull off with a smaller wrist.


----------



## Monad (Dec 31, 2015)

shnjb said:


> Sorry to bump this old thread, but I had to ask.
> 
> What are some good new or old Reverso models that are manual and on the smaller side?
> 
> Due to the rectangular shape, the lug-to-lug length of Reversos tend to be long, which makes them very difficult to pull off with a smaller wrist.


You really need to go try them on--they make a variety of styles in each size, so there's flexibility once you see if anything fits you.

Having smaller wrists myself, I find all reversos wear too large or too small, alas.


----------



## stiggity (Nov 27, 2012)

Plus one for trying them on! Not a single reverso fit my wrist right


----------



## Monad (Dec 31, 2015)

stiggity said:


> Plus one for trying them on! Not a single reverso fit my wrist right


Are there any men here with ~6 in wrists who felt that they could get a good Reverso fit? Seems like a missing opportunity ... although I guess the Squadera tried to fix the form factor issue, and didn't have much staying power.


----------



## InfinityNexus (Jan 9, 2015)

Monad said:


> Are there any men here with ~6 in wrists who felt that they could get a good Reverso fit? Seems like a missing opportunity ... although I guess the Squadera tried to fix the form factor issue, and didn't have much staying power.


Depends what a 'good' fit is to you: my wrists are around 6.5 so my ideal size is 44mm, but the 46mm still looked goo (42mm looked a TAD small)


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Yeah it might just be that the long form factor isn't aesthetic for small wrists because it ends up becoming quite slim as the lug-to-lug shrinks proportionally.


----------



## WindingMan (Jun 1, 2016)

Trying them on is important. Honestly, the sizing thing is less about the Reverso and more about the modern convention for larger watches. Its case shape was intended for a different era; it doesn't scale up well to today's size preferences. 

If you can't bear the thought of something as small as a 35mm round watch on your wrist then a Reverso - any Reverso - likely won't be for you. The small ones won't feel substantial enough; the large ones won't sit right and will have the lugs peeping out. If on the other hand that doesn't bother you a jot, strap the Classique on and forget it's there. You couldn't wish for a more elegant watch.


----------

